# Cambiar flex nokia 5800



## isukyshuy (Ene 3, 2012)

Hola, quisiera saber si es muy complicado cambiar cable flex nokia 5800 + camara + sensor luz ambiental y si alguien sabe de algun tutorial, he estado buscando y solo encontre para cambiar la pantalla y yo quiero cambiar el flex.
Gracias.


----------



## nelobe (Ene 17, 2012)

Hola, he desmontado un NOKIA 5800 XMUSIC AVERIADO, y no ha sido dificil.

Por mi experiencia, te podria decir que es relativamente facil.

Te dejo fichero con la foto, supongo que te refieres a la imagen con el Nº 4.


En este video te explican como desmontarlo, lo segui sus instrucciones:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=dLo9p-9yrlo#!



Saludos

Hola, el movil me ha caido al suelo y no hace ni intencion de encender.

La bateria esta bien, y hasta lo he probado conectandolo con el cargador, pero nada.

Pongo una foto, para haber si alguien me puede decir que componente podria fallar (pantalla lcd, pantalla tacti, placa, etc...)
Solo he apreciado un cable despegado de la pantalla Lcd, pero no creo que eso sea suficiente para que no intente ni arrancar.

Haber si alguien me puede indicar algo.

añadido el 18/01/2012 a las 10:32 hrs
Aqui hay un enlace para descargar el manual de desmontaje y despiece, por si sirve de ayuda.


Muchas gracias.


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 17, 2012)

verifica que ningun componente se la placa se haya caido o roto, verifica si presenta voltaje en el boton de encendido, si no lo tiene es muy probable que no tenga remedio


----------



## nelobe (Ene 18, 2012)

Hola helminto G. , gracias por contestar.

verificaré lo que me dices haber si puedo encontrar como hacerlo.
Ah, 
¿tienen que estar todos los componentes conectados, o solo conectando los de la bateria seria suficiente?

Gracias.


----------



## nelobe (Ene 18, 2012)

Hola, he comprobado el voltaje en el boton de encendido (con la bateria puesta) y me da un voltaje de 3.50v.
Habiendo obtenido voltaje en el boton de encendido  y no apreciando nada mas (en la placa) roto, 
¿por donde deberia mirar ahora?
¿lleva algun fusible?
no se... haber si me puedes indicar.



Saludos

P.D. (Con el cargador puesto, la bateria carga).


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 18, 2012)

estas seguro que no hace nada o en pantalla no aparece nada, que no es lo mismo, regularmente los celulares al encender bibran y hacen un ruidito, el tuyo no lo hace?, el interruptor hace contacto? ya viste debajo de los blindajes si no hay nada roto dentro?


----------



## nelobe (Ene 18, 2012)

Hola, pongo foto de donde mido el voltaje.

Si pongo la pila y le doy al encendido, (sin conectar ningun componente mas, solo la placa), no hace nada, ni vibra, ni nada.

No se si lo he hecho bien.

Saludos


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 18, 2012)

obviamente si no tiene conectados bibrador y buzzer no va a hacer nada, lo que quiero averigar es si no es solo lapantalla rota, o algun poblema de software


----------



## nelobe (Ene 18, 2012)

Y eso como lo puedo saber, es decir que tengo que hacer para eso.
Cuando me cayo al suelo, salto la tapa y la bateria, y lo volvi a montar y al intentar encenderlo un par de veces vibró e hizo como que se encendia pero nada,,, hasta que al final ni vibraba ni nada.

Lo dicho... como puedo seguir.. que puedo probar???


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 18, 2012)

pues probablemente se un error de software, o algun daño muy grave en algun componente, lo que preguntaba es si ya miraste debajo de las laminitas si nada se desprendio, de cualquier modo poco seria lo que pudieras hacer, lo mas sensato es llevarlo a un tecnico que lo repare


----------



## nelobe (Ene 18, 2012)

Ok, pues nada, lo tendré para repuestos de otro que tengo por si acaso falla alguna pieza.


Muchas gracias.


----------

